# So, Hammy finally got her tax return.



## am_hammy (Mar 10, 2015)

So naturally, I'll be using that return for bills, necessities, putting away for savings... maybe a $30 Lego kit >.>


When one has money put back in their bank account that they worked for throughout the year, one must declare a "Treat YO self" day.













This is what I have so far! Have two more bags to go through before it's officially done.

Anyone else have tax returns to spend? :glee:


----------



## Schrody (Mar 10, 2015)

Not to praise myself, but I do have an Obi Wan Kenobi Lego figure.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 10, 2015)

...I'll probably buy another sword...

Or just several of the special plastic practice swords, so I can swing them with reckless disregard for the safety of myself or others around me!

...Or maybe I'll buy that tablet so I can work on my drawings finally. Haha.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 10, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Not to praise myself, but I do have an Obi Wan Kenobi Lego figure.



Jealous!



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> ...I'll probably buy another sword...
> 
> Or just several of the special plastic practice swords, so I can swing them with reckless disregard for the safety of myself or others around me!
> 
> ...Or maybe I'll buy that tablet so I can work on my drawings finally. Haha.




The only practice sword, I guess you could call it that, that I own is a bokken. I've had it since high school. <3


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 10, 2015)

They're fun for whacking family members. I mean, uh-safely practicing your form! Yes!

The only swords I have are fully functional, beautifully handmade and razor sharp... xD Means I'm not afraid of ham-burglers, but they're not really safe to practice your swings a thousand times with...

Plus they're a pain to clean and sharpen. Plastic or wooden ones would be so nice. 

Man. What's left over might go into savings if I don't think of something else I want. Aahg!


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Jealous!



And he's guarding the cosmos


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 11, 2015)

Schrody said:


> And he's guarding the cosmos
> 
> View attachment 7878



It looks like he's guarding a book :highly_amused:


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> It looks like he's guarding a book :highly_amused:



But a book about cosmos


----------



## JustRob (Mar 11, 2015)

Schrody said:


> But a book about cosmos



But by Carl Sagan? Can I return your "Ugh" that you lent me for Blade Runner now?


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2015)

JustRob said:


> But by Carl Sagan? Can I return your "Ugh" that you lent me for Blade Runner now?



Hey, I liked the book. But Blade Runner is really... weird. I just don't like it. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 11, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> So naturally, I'll be using that return for bills, necessities, putting away for savings... maybe a $30 Lego kit >.>
> 
> 
> When one has money put back in their bank account that they worked for throughout the year, one must declare a "Treat YO self" day.
> ...



Well I don't have too much this year but in years past I used to buy a lot of vinyl records. Ah, those were the days :sunny:


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well I don't have too much this year but in years past I used to buy a lot of vinyl records. Ah, those were the days :sunny:



And then you would eat a Pterodactyl for lunch :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll give you a pterodactyl :alien:


----------



## JustRob (Mar 11, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Hey, I liked the book. But Blade Runner is really... weird. I just don't like it. Sorry.



I haven't read the book and it isn't obvious that the two have much in common. Yes, the film was weird but I liked the images as an extension of those in _Metropolis. _If one takes it as a remake of that film perhaps it works better. Both films were about the balance of society between machines and people and both had extremely futuristic scenery.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 11, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well I don't have too much this year but in years past I used to buy a lot of vinyl records. Ah, those were the days :sunny:



Always wanted a record player...


Ooooooo something else for me to possibly buy now!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 11, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Always wanted a record player...
> 
> 
> Ooooooo something else for me to possibly buy now!




I think you can still get turntables. I still have an old stereo from the eighties that I hook my turntable to. Still works great


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 11, 2015)

You can definitely get turntables. Get a *USB version* and you can rip records to .mp3 or even lossless!

I have a Technics SL1200 and a ton of vinyl. It's the best way to listen to music at home.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys... I do need to save some of my money ya know.

It's all gunna go away now, I can feel it in my bones.

Can't... resist... tax spending...:greedy_dollars:


----------



## Merchen (Mar 11, 2015)

For our tax return, we paid a lot of bills then the hubby got himself a gaming computer. LOL I am about to become a world of warcraft widow as a few of his friends wanted him to play. I got the writing program scrivner.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 12, 2015)

The tax people have told me that they don't want me to send them tax returns any more. It's an appalling thought, that even the tax man finds me boring. I wonder if they'd like some poetry instead.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 12, 2015)

Being a business owner I have to pay in the balance of what I owe for the year on April 15,   Each yearly quarter I have to send in a estimated tax.  I get to put perfectly good money into a savings account then send it away to "never, never land"  It must be different to have your tax money taken out for you so you never handle it, knowing exactly what you pay in taxes is not always a good thing.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 12, 2015)

Our tax people have started to provide an interesting service. Not only do they tell you how much tax you have paid in the year but also how it was divided up between the various government departments. This enables you to see exactly how much you are contributing to things like defence, education, health care and social services. It surprised me just how little I was giving to some of these vital national services. When they do that it's less like dropping the money into a black hole. Actually a good idea by someone there.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 12, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> Being a business owner I have to pay in the balance of what I owe for the year on April 15,   Each yearly quarter I have to send in a estimated tax.  I get to put perfectly good money into a savings account then send it away to "never, never land"  It must be different to have your tax money taken out for you so you never handle it, knowing exactly what you pay in taxes is not always a good thing.



I've only had to personally take out my taxes once. I got hired for a summer by my church and my main job was compiling a new directory, but because of how it was set up and how I had to claim those taxes later, I had to take out money from the checks every week and put it aside. Only had to do that for a couple of months though. So I understand it a little bit, but I'm glad I don't have to do that every year and "manually" take out taxes so to speak.


----------



## LordDarconis (Mar 16, 2015)

If I were getting a refund, I would save it up for tires for my car.
j/k lol... I'd get Legos too. Lego makes tires...


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 19, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Our tax people have started to provide an interesting service. Not only do they tell you how much tax you have paid in the year but also how it was divided up between the various government departments. This enables you to see exactly how much you are contributing to things like defence, education, health care and social services. It surprised me just how little I was giving to some of these vital national services. When they do that it's less like dropping the money into a black hole. Actually a good idea by someone there.



That is brilliant.


----------



## Riptide (Mar 20, 2015)

I would buy a 3d printer. Then you could make all the Legos you'd ever need. My friends were thinking too small with phone cases, not even realizing the power of LEGO DRIVEN PRINTING. I actually don't know if that'll work.. I read somewhere you could make them so it's been trapped in my head ever since.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 21, 2015)

Riptide said:


> I would buy a 3d printer. Then you could make all the Legos you'd ever need. My friends were thinking too small with phone cases, not even realizing the power of LEGO DRIVEN PRINTING. I actually don't know if that'll work.. I read somewhere you could make them so it's been trapped in my head ever since.



That would be freaking brilliant! Although, I'd still want to builds them.


Just imagine what a 3D printer can do....oooh the possibilities.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 21, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The only swords I have are fully functional, beautifully handmade and razor sharp... xD Means I'm not afraid of ham-burglers, but they're not really safe to practice your swings a thousand times with...



Unless you have a thousand family members, but I guess you could still not call it safe then


----------

